# Medicine bottle pics for Matt



## earlyglass (Feb 12, 2010)

Here are some medicines for Matt's Medicine bottle Nexus. I have more, but this is a start. 
 You work on this guide is much appreciated!

 These are some of my favorites, and can be difficult to find. 

 Mike


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 12, 2010)

...


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 12, 2010)

...


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 12, 2010)

...


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 12, 2010)

...


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 12, 2010)

...


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 12, 2010)

...


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 12, 2010)

...


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Feb 12, 2010)

All I can say is................wow! Very nice collection!


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 12, 2010)

Now you are just showing off[]

 Great stuff Mike.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 12, 2010)

Great stuff. Thanks for the contributions.


----------



## potstone (Feb 12, 2010)

WOW!!! Impressive bottles Mike. 
 Greg


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello Mike; Nice glass - It would be interesting to know more about the embossing   I didn't see a single one that I have.  I have never gotten into  a lot of the meds.  Thanks for helping Matt, also.  RED M.


----------



## stumpknocker (Feb 12, 2010)

Those are some sweet looking bottles. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 12, 2010)

Matt, 

 These are all early (1830-50s) colored New England medicines. They are larger, desirable bottles which do not show up on a regular basis. Actually, a couple of them are "less than a handful" known. Here is some of the embossing...

*Chapman's Genuine*
 This is a large Boston bottle produced at Stoddard, NH

*Prepared By William Coe*
 This is a Worcester bottle that was a horse liniment produced at either Stoddard, NH or Coventry, CT

*E. Horton*
 This is a NY bottle that contained an Indian extract probably produced at Mt Vernon, NY

*Howard's Vegetable Cancer & Canker Syrup*
 This Boston bottle has great embossing and produced at Stoddard, NH

*Pair of Stephen Jewett's Health Restoring Bitters*
 Jewett lived in Rindge NH but operated out of Boston. Bottle produced at Keene, NH and Stoddard, NH. Note the two different molds. 

*Pair of JQ Hill Apothecary bottles*
 Worcester bottles produced at Stoddard, NH or Coventry, CT. As far as I know the small one is the only known.

*I. Newton's Blood Purifier and Panacea*
 A rare Norwich VT bottle produced at Stoddard, NH

*GW Stone's Liquid Carthartic & Family Physic *
 This is a large Lowell MA bottle produced at Stoddard, NH

 Mike


----------



## woody (Feb 12, 2010)

Mike, I hate you [].......... just kidding!!![]


----------



## woody (Feb 12, 2010)

I thought I saw an I. Newton's Panacea Purifier of the blood, there. 
 The broken one I dug was a green colored one.


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 12, 2010)

Woody, Those would be some shards worth saving!


----------



## woody (Feb 12, 2010)

It seems to be the same style of  mold as a Swaims Panacea.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 12, 2010)

Great bottles there Mike.I have never seen most of these before.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 12, 2010)

The only one I wasnt familar with was the John Q Hill, that's a new one for me.


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 12, 2010)

Matt,

 Have you ever found anything out about this one? Embossed HAYDEN, probably a Stoddard bottle.

 Sorry Wayne. 

 Mike


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Mike...

 Nice to see that photo... it sent shivers up my spine[]  Sure miss it, but ya gotta do what you gotta do...[&o]
  it still holds a special place in my heart.

 Thanks for the note,
 Wayne


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 13, 2010)

That veterinary medicine is probably throwing off the whole feng shui of your collection.  You need to get rid of it before it causes permanent damage.  I will be willing to help you in this time of cosmic bottle imbalance.  It will do me no harm..I am already imbalanced.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 13, 2010)

> Have you ever found anything out about this one? Embossed HAYDEN


 
 Bottles with just a single last name can be tough.
 My guess would be Dr William R Hayden of Boston but cant say for sure.
 Someone needs to come up with a label version. Not likely...


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 13, 2010)

That is a good starting point, considering that this bottle was found in the vicinity of Portsmouth NH. I will do some further research to see when he was in business and the type of product. I would guess that the jar form would have been for some sort of salve, balm, preserve or possibly even a blacking. 

 Thanks for the info.

 Mike


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 13, 2010)

Dr Hayden studied medicine in 1845 so it would probably have to be after that.
 His earliest bottle I know of is 
 Dr Wm R Hayden's Painless Fluid Cathartic & Alternative Boston Mass. 
 He later was very successful with his VIBURNUM COMPOUND.


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 13, 2010)

Matt, 

 I would put the age of this jar in the 1840s... it is very early. To me, it looks much like a product of Joseph Foster's first glasshouse and consistent with the output there. This would have been right at the mid 1840s.

 Thanks... I think it is a very good possibility. 

 Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 13, 2010)

To me, those are awesome...Once in a lifetime bottles for most, but It's very cool that these artifacts were made, and that you guys have a chance to own them. Thank you for posting and sharing these pics,....and thank you Guntherhess for your medicine guide!....very cool ,all of it.                                               Joe


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 13, 2010)

Joe,

 I spent 20 years just looking through books drooling over the great Stoddard medicines, and when I actually had opportunities to buy them, I did so! Yes, it is always painful financially, however, the sacrafice was well worth it. I am a family guy, so I make sure that I never deprive my family of anything... but as for me... I would eat spaghetti every night for a year just to buy a great bottle! OK, it would still have a meat sauce with some vegetables... need to stay healthy! 

 Thanks for the compliments. 

 Mike


----------



## deep digger (Feb 13, 2010)

Great bottles. Thanks for sharing. I have always felt the same way you do. I also am a family man but could never pass up a rare local colored soda.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 14, 2010)

Mike, you should change your forum name to "The Nauseator".  Sho 'nuff fine stuff there.


----------



## woody (Feb 14, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: earlyglass
> 
> Joe,
> 
> ...


 
 I like to eat spaghetti.... as a matter of fact, I like to eat...period!!!


----------



## cookie (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's one for Matt..if you need more pictures please let me know...John


----------



## annie44 (Feb 15, 2010)

I love the small JQ Hill - is the lip on that one the same as the one on the small utility you sold on ebay recently?


----------



## downeastdigger (Feb 19, 2010)

Mike,  thank you for posting the photos of your exceptional bottles.  You are one of the only people in the world (literally)  who owns and handles such a high level of bottles, without taking on an elite snotty attitude.  You are always friendly and approachable, and share your unbelievable bottle collection with people who love to see them.  And you aren't showing off, you are always smiling and enjoying watching people drool over your  bottles, but in a good way.  If it wasn't for you, I would never have seen or held some of those bottles.
 thanks!
 ps   I didn't know you had a Howards, how long have you had it long?


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome bottles Mike. That Howard's and Horton are WOW. Actually they all are.[]


----------



## saratogadriver (Feb 19, 2010)

As the son of a Vermont Bottle collector who could never afford the I Newton's, all I can say is "WOW!"   Some awesome New England glass there.

 Jim G


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 2, 2010)

Mike I would like to echo Brams comments. I always enjoy seeing your photos and reading your posts. Your collection is truly amazing, you should publish one of those coffee table books with all those beautiful bottles in it. Something we can look at while eating spaghetti.[]               Kevin


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 4, 2010)

That's a good idea.  I think everyone would buy a book full of beautful bottle pictures!


----------



## earlyglass (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, I hadn't seen some of the responses on this post. I was away on a family vacation, so my apologies for not responding! 

 Very kind words Bram, Kevin, and everyone else. It is a pleasure to have some interesting New England glass, and I look at them ALL the time. Some folks may think it is foolish, but I invite other collectors into my house any chance I get to share and have discussions... this is what it is all about! I'm not a wealthy guy and had to work hard for each and every piece. Realizing that most collectors will never have an opportunity to handle some of this glass makes it that much more enjoyable to share. 

 As for a book... it is in the works, although still in the preliminary stages. My focus is on "Glasshouses of the Northeast". It will be a major undertaking, but very comprehensive and visual publication. 

 Thanks,
 Mike


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 5, 2010)

> As for a book... it is in the works


 
 That's something to look forward to.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 23, 2010)

You could do a calender also might help finance the book, great bottles.


----------



## RedGinger (May 23, 2010)

If you need any help, I'm a writer.  I have so many book ideas.  My doctor even wanted me to help him write a book on his life.  My skill seems to lie in helping, though.  I just can't figure out which book to write first.


----------

